# Dashcams FYI



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've often seen it claimed on the forums & Facebook groups that dashcams are illegal in Portugal & today had a conversation with a Portuguese friend who happens to be a highish ranking GNR officer who tells me that the claim is untrue & dashcams are perfectly legal here.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you TM and with driving here been so erratic almost necessary.
I blame it on the BICAS!!!!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

And someone I spoke to said the same. They are perfectly legal but the video cannot be used as evidence in a court of law. Mine certainly helped me out when I was T-boned a year ago. Both the traffic officer and my insurance company found the footage and stills very interesting compared to what the third party and his witnesses were saying.


----------

